# standing order



## beenni

Ce soluţii aveţi pentru această expresie, în romană: “to pay the bill by standing order”?


----------



## anto33

_Plata facturilor prin  domiciliere bancară (comandă permanentă)._
Domicilierea este un acord pe o perioadă determinată sau nedeterminată între un furnizor de servicii (de exemplu furnizorul de energie electrică) şi un beneficiar, prin care beneficiarul dă ordin băncii sale să tragă lunar, la o anumită dată stabilită de comun acord şi automat din contul său o anumită sumă de bani în favoarea furnizorului.


----------



## farscape

(anto33 are exact termenii specifici)

Inţelesul ar fi urmatorul:

A achita  nota de plata prin transfer bancar (periodic şi) prestabilit.

Definiţia din Wiki pentru "standing order":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standing_order_(banking)

A *Standing Order (or a Standing Instruction)* is an instruction a bank account holder gives to their bank to pay a set amount at regular intervals to another account. The instruction is sometimes known as a *banker's order*.
 They are typically used to pay rent, mortgage or other fixed regular payments. Because the amounts paid are fixed, a standing order is not usually suitable for paying variable bills such as credit card, or gas and electricity bills.


----------



## anto33

Eu aş zice că nu este vorba despre achitarea unei note de plată ci despre plata facturilor lunare. Banca acceptă domicilierea numai în cazul unui contract de prestări sevicii (plata facturii de telefon, de energie, chirie etc). Părerea mea...


----------



## farscape

Perfect de acord, (vezi nota din paranteza).

Pe continentul American, nota de plata (factura) pentru telefon, curent electric, intetinere, carte de credit, televizor, etc. este numita "bill" - phone bill, hydro bill, restaurant bill, etc.

O factura insa se cheama "invoice". Traducerea ta mi se pare cea mai nimerita, desi "a trage din cont" nu-mi suna bine. Banca transfera din contul celui care plateste in contul furnizorului suma prestabilita.

Later,


----------



## beenni

Sincer vă mulţumesc tuturor, dar Anto33, mi-ai fost de cel mai mare folos. De fapt originalul este în spaniolă, iar termenul este “domiciliación bancaria”. Exact cum ai explicat, este o convenţie între client şi entitatea financiară prin care clientul consimte ca entitatea financiară să (aici îmi permit să fiu subiectiv din motive bogat reprezentate pe scena personală) îi stoarcă de bani contul personal la date fixe.
  O zi bună tuturor şi să sperăm la mai bine.


----------

